# modifier 27



## alices (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello everyone, can someone tell me when it would be appropriate to attach mod 27? I do both facility and pro-fee for Emergency Medicine, I know that it isn't for pro-fee side, but when would I use it for facility?
I'm sorry but I am kind of confused with the wording for this modifier in the cpt book. Because it says Hospital resources related to separate and distinct E/M encounters performed in multiple outpatient hospital settings on the same date may be reported by adding modifier 27, so does that mean for different places: example seen in ER then seen in clinic or can it be for when seen x2  or more for the same date in the ER?..thank you alice


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 29, 2011)

It means mutliple oupatient encounters regardless of revenue center.  If the patient has 2 ER encounter on the same day the second one needs a 27 modifier.  If the patient is seen in the ER (450 rev center) and in the Clinic (510 rev center) on the same day then the second one needs a 27 modifier,  If one visit contains a significant procedure then all E&Ms for the day must have a 25 modifier as well.  so you could have:
revenue center 510   99213-25 20610-RT
revenue center 450  99282-25,27
OR
revenue center 510 99213-25
revenue center 450 99282 -25,27 96372
OR
revenue center 450 99283 - 25
revenue center 450 99284 - 25,27 96372
this encounter must also have a G0 condition code for two visits in the same revenue center with a significant procedure.
In the facility you must look at all encounters for the day regardless of revenue center.


----------

